# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  1 P. bicolor starved/bullied to death, 1 P. terribilis so close to the brink I needed glasses to see whether he is still breathing

## Tasmaster

When buying my darts, a had read that P. terribilis and P. bicolor weren't aggressive. So far, within my original group of 4 bicolors, three of them bullied and bullied the fourth and just wouldn't let him eat at all. I noticed this a little bit too late to put him into isolation  :Frown: . My pair of yellow terribilis has recently (and possibly too late) has been split up. Since I got them, one has been a bit smaller and eaten a little less, and the other has bullied it and taken much of his food. He's in isolation now, and for a while he was eating a little bit, but I woke up this morning to feed him and found him incapable of moving. I don't know what to do.... So 1) I need help with nursing my frog back to health, and 2) WHY ARE THESE SUPPOSEDLY NON-AGRESSIVE FROGS BULLYING EACH OTHER?! I am REALLYYY upset as these are my two favorite species, and I can't handle another death.

----------


## Paul

I am sorry to hear about your frogs. Do you have a picture of their tanks? Any additional information you can provide about them will also help us in asking probing questions to hopefully help identify what is going on. Below is our standard "Trouble in the Enclosure" questionnaire. Some of the questions won't apply to this situation, but answer as many as you can as completely as possible.


QUESTIONS

1----what 'kind' of frog is it ( what species)
2----please include a photo of the frog 
3----Please include a photo of the frog's current enclosure
4----size of enclosure ( W" x D" x H" )
5----# on inhabitants - ( if there is another frog --- is there a size difference ? )
6----has or was the frog kept with a different species or with any other tank mate 
7----is there a new tank mate----was the new tank mate quarantined 
8----what is the typical humidity level
9----what temperature is maintained
10---what is, specifically, being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure
11---describe the enclosure lighting ( very specifically)
12---describe enclosure maintenance ( water changes, cleaning etc)
13---what kind of water is used
-----for misting
-----for the frog's soaking dish
-----is de-chlorinator used / what brand
14---material(s) used for substrate - be very specific 
15---enclosure set up:
-----if recent - describe how the enclosure was cleaned
-----plants( live or artificial) if artificial plants are used are they plastic or fabric
-----describe wood, bark , and background materials
16---when is the last time the frog ate
17---have you found poop lately
18---how often is the frog fed
19---what size feeder is given
20---what other feeders are used as treats
21---what is the frog's main food source
22---do feeders roam free in the enclosure or is the frog bowl fed
23---vitamins - what brand and how often
24---calcium - what brand and how often 
25---was the frog without calcium for any period of time
26---approximate age of the frog
27---how long have you owned the frog
28---who cared for the frog before you
29---is the frog wild caught or captive bred
30---how often the frog is handled -- are gloves used ( what kind of gloves) 
31---is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area
30---has or was the frog properly quarantined (yes or no)
-----for how long
32---has the frog been treated with any medication:

----------

